# Little Billy



## taylormade-tt (May 14, 2007)

Little Billy was watching tv.....

Next Day billy comes down for his Breakfast ...while eating his coco pops billy asks "Dad whas love juice ?"

His dad (looking quite horrified at the question) begins to tell billy about sex and why a womans vagina gets wet...
Billy sits there with is mouth open in amazement ...Dad asks "so what were you watching Billy ?" Billy Replies

"*Wimbledon!"*

:lol:


----------



## T3RBO (Dec 9, 2003)

:lol:


----------



## y3putt (Mar 29, 2008)

:lol: :lol:


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

:lol:


----------



## Nilesong (Jan 19, 2009)

:lol: :lol:


----------



## T ROB T (Dec 7, 2008)

:lol:


----------



## Charlie (Dec 15, 2006)

:lol:

Charlie


----------



## TT_Tesh (Feb 22, 2009)

:lol: :lol:


----------



## Mack The Knife (Jun 14, 2007)

:lol:


----------

